# Vorstellung - Haus mit Teich gekauft - Neuling



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 

ich bin seit Wochen ganz kräftig am Lesen hier im Forum und seit ein ein paar Tagen auch angemeldet. Nun möchte ich doch gerne mal schreiben wer ich bin und warum ich hier gelandet bin 

Ich heiße Jule, bin 35 und lebe mit meinem Mann und meiner Tochter (7 Jahre) in der Nähe von Stuttgart/Leonberg.

Wir haben letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft (Besichtigungsbilder aus April) und sind dann im September hier eingezogen. Ich kenne mich mit Teichanlagen gar nicht aus, habe mich aber gefreut, einen solchen ab sofort neben der Terrasse zu haben.

Der Teich ist ein Folienteich - ausgelegt wohl mit 2mm starker Folie und steht so jetzt seit ca. 14 Jahren.

Im Teich liegt eine Pumpe - nach meinem Gespräch am Samstag im Fachhandel weiß ich aber, dass da etwas arg schief läuft.. Die ist nämlich mit Säcken umwickelt und mit Drähten verschnürt... wir konnten nur raten, aber vermutlich wurde das System damit pflegeärmer, da sich kaum noch grober Schmutz ansaugt.  von dort wird das Wasser zur Oase Biotec 5 geleitet (auch da passt etwas nicht, weil die Leuchtröhre fehlt) und fließt über einen Wasserlauf in den Teich zurück.

Die letzten Eigentümer haben 5 Jahre hier gelebt und hatten zum Schutz (wegen den Kindern) den Teich stark abgedeckt.

Der Teich war noch mehr "eingepackt" als ich ihn die ersten Male gesehen habe - hier also Bilder vom vorher


 


 

Die Baugitter lagen teilweise im Wasser, war sicher auch nicht ideal. Die Blätter landeten ungehindert im Wasser und da man nicht dran kam, wurden sie vermutlich auch einfach dort belassen.

Hier zwei Bilder vom August als wir das Haus übernommen haben...


 

 

Der Teich wirkte gar nicht so "groß" - dann habe ich angefangen das __ Efeu zurück zu schneiden  Ich habe Pflanzenreste abgeschnitten und abgefischt - Blätter, Algen und Schlamm (und Müll) entfernt.

Jetzt habe ich neue Pflanzen gekauft, weil im "hinteren Bereich" fast nur das Gras steht, sonst ist die Teichoberfläche leer und die Fische haben weder Schutz noch Beschattung. Dann habe ich einen Solar Sauerstoffsprudler gekauft (sicher eher ein Spielzeug, aber besser als nichts  ) und die Fische haben "Spass" damit.

Außerdem habe ich zwei Mittel (gegen Schlamm von Söll und den Sauerstoffaktivator von JBL) eingebracht.

Neben dem Teich steht eine große Magnolie, drum liegt das Netz noch drauf um die Blütenblätter (so weit möglich) zu fangen.

Im Moment sieht es so aus

 
Ich habe von NG die Teichmatten bestellt dazu die __ Moos-Mischung. Ein Teil der Folie am Bauchlauf liegt frei (sicher seit Jahren) und die möchte ich gerne schützen.

Im Teich leben viele Goldfische und andere kleine Dunkle (die ich nicht genauer erkennen kann, weil der Boden auch dunkel ist, ich sehe sie nur beim Füttern)

 

Da ich keine Ahnung habe, fehlen nun sicher einige Informationen... vieleicht werde ich auch gehauen weil ich grobe Fehler gemacht habe... egal... nur her damit. Ich konnte hier jetzt schon viele nützliche Infos bekommen und freue mich trotzdem, dass ich den Weg hier ins Forum gefunden habe  Im Moment geht es mir darum, dass ich den Fischen ein schöneres zu Hause schaffen möchte, wenn schon Tiere im Wasser leben, dann sollen sie es auch gut haben...

Liebe Grüße

Jule


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jule!
Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Teichfreunden! Glückwunsch zum eigenen Gewässer! Da haben Deine Vorgänger ja schön die Fische in deren eigenem Saft schmoren lassen.... Kinderschutz ist klar, ist wichtig, aber so ganz die Tiere sich selbst in so nem kleinen und schnell zuwachsenden Gewässer sich selbst zu überlassen, ganz schön schäbbisch...
umso besser, dass Du nun erstmal den Fischen mehr Freiraum und vor allem Reinigung verschafft hast und alles für Dich machbare in Bewegung setzt, um es ihnen angenehmer zu machen, hast Du gut gemacht! 
Sicher werden verschiedene Details zu besprechen sein, wie zb Randpflanzen kontrollieren,  die das Wasser aus dem Teich saugen, oder wie die neuen Pflanzen im Teich am besten zu pflanzen sind, wie die Folie abgedeckt werden kann und wie Du möglichst viel Sauerstoff und Bewegung in das Wasser und möglichst viele Nährstoffe von faulen Blättern, Pflanzenteilen und Fischabsonderungen heraus aus dem Wasser bringst. Aber den wichtigen Anfang hast Du gemacht, nun gib den neuen Pflanzen etwas Zeit, um ihre Arbeit aufzunehnen...
wünsche Dir viel Spass beim Werkeln und Beobachten!
lg ina


----------



## pema (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jule,
und Herzlich Willkommen.
Einen schön angelegten Teich habt ihr da bekommen. Und ohne Baugitter ist er noch schöner.
Aber: lass mal die Chemie weg. Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt: wie beseitigt ein Fläschchen Flüssigkeit den Schlamm im Teich - und wo bleibt der denn eigentlich?
Ich bin ja von der techniklosen Fraktion...also über Filter und Pumpen kann ich dir nichts sagen. Aber: wie viele Fische sind im Teich? Wie viel Liter Volumen hat der Teich? Wie sieht die submerse Bepflanzung aus? Gibt es denn überhaupt z.Zt. Probleme mit dem Teich?
Du siehst: ein paar Informationen mehr wären sicherlich ganz gut.
petra


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jule, 
 von mir auch herzlich willkommen 

Allein durch das, was Du schon unternommen hast, hat der Teich wirklich enorm gewonnen 

was die Chemie anbelangt, stimme ich Petra zu (ich bin auch von der "techniklosen" Fraktion  )

Vielleicht als kleiner Tipp:
je weniger Du fütterst sondern die Fische ihr Futter selbst suchen lässt, 
desto mehr wird sich der Fischbestand mengenmäßig den Gegebenheiten anpassen und desto weniger
brauchst Du technische Hilfe, um den Teich im Gleichgewicht zu halten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jule, und herzlich Willkommen!



jule schrieb:


> Oase Biotec 5 geleitet (auch da passt etwas nicht, weil die Leuchtröhre fehlt)


Wenn du naturnah bleiben willst, dann ist das richtig gut so. Die tötet ALLE vorbeigeschwemmten Mikroorganismen, egal ob hilfreiche oder schädliche. Ansonsten hilfts auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Findling (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jule,

alles was bisher hier geschrieben wurde ist absolut in Ordnung. Besonders bestätigen möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage von Karin bezüglich der fehlenden "Leuchtstoffröhre". Lass die auch in Zukunft weg.

Wie die Bilder deutlich zeigen hat der Teich seit deiner "Pflegeaktion" deutlich gewonnen - lass es erst mal dabei und übertreibe es nicht. Warte einige Monate ab wie sich alles entwickelt und entscheide dann, ob noch weitere Änderungen vorgenommen werden müssen (Ausnahme: den Hinweis von Petra auf Unterwasserpflanzen bitte beachten). Wenn sich im Teich durch abgestorbene Pflanzenreste/Blätter eine zu dicke Schlammschicht gebildet hat sollte die gelegentlich mal entfernt werden - aber nicht alles auf einmal und auch nicht jetzt sofort. Mit kleinen Schritten über einen längeren Zeitraum verteilt erreicht man meistens mehr als durch Gewaltaktionen. Geduld ist das was die meisten Teiche am dringendsten brauchen.  

Auch der Hinweis von Kirstin sparsam mit dem Futter umzugehen sollte wenn möglich beachtet werden - jede Hand voll Futter ist auch eine Hand voll Dünger für Algen. In meinem Teich werden die Fische gar nicht gefüttert - ob das bei deiner Besatzdichte machbar ist musst du selbst herausfinden. Wenn du mehr Fische in Teich hast als dieser ernähren kann solltest du vielleicht versuchen welche abzugeben.

Das Zugeben von irgendwelchen Mittelchen (egal wofür oder wogegen) ist normalerweise nicht wirklich hilfreich - und denke immer daran: der (Fach-)Handel will vor allem dein Geld. Denen geht es normalerweise mehr um den Umsatz als um deinen Teich - und 20,- € in Pflanzen investiert bringt auf lange Sicht mehr als viele Spielereien die bedeutend mehr kosten.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## jule (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen und herzlichen Dank für die nette Begrüßung 

Ich freue mich zu lesen, dass das nicht so falsch ist mit der Lampe... auf gar keinen Fall möchte ich etwas zerstören was sich meiner Meinung nach aufbauen soll! Ich habe mich auch schon mit effektiven Mikroorganismen beschäftigt und hin und her überlegt ob das etwas für den Filter wäre (das ist aber ja ein anderes Thema) zeigt aber, dass ich sicher nicht alles "platt" machen will   Mir ist ein naturnaher Teich (soweit das eben mit den Fischen machbar ist) sehr recht. Gerne darf es auch etwas wild und naturbelassen aussehen... 


pema schrieb:


> Aber: lass mal die Chemie weg. Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt: wie beseitigt ein Fläschchen Flüssigkeit den Schlamm im Teich - und wo bleibt der denn eigentlich?
> 
> petra



Weg war nix  es schwimmt alles auf und man fischt es dann ab... 



pema schrieb:


> wie viele Fische sind im Teich? Wie viel Liter Volumen hat der Teich? Wie sieht die submerse Bepflanzung aus? Gibt es denn überhaupt z.Zt. Probleme mit dem Teich?
> Du siehst: ein paar Informationen mehr wären sicherlich ganz gut.
> petra



Viel zu viele Fische - ich denke so an die 40 größere und dann eben noch gaaanz viele Kleine (ich horche mich aber schon um, ob jemden welche will, ist aber nicht so einfach) 

Da ich zu den Planzen noch nicht viel sagen kann, kann ich dir darauf auch nicht wirklich antworten. Auf dem Bild 3 oben sieht man aber einige Pflanzen die sich an die Oberfläche kämpfen. es gibt da z.B. viele Teilchen die aussiehen wie kleine Tannenbäumchen  ok, ok, ich weiß nicht wie die heißen... 

Meine Hauptprobleme waren der viele Schlamm (habe ich weg gemacht) die Randbepflanzung (das __ Efeu wächst wie bekloppt und hängt schon wieder überall im Wasser) und die Fehlenden Wasserpflanzen (habe ich ja aber nun einige gekauft). Jetzt steht noch an - die Pumpe (muss ich mich drum kümmern! die letzten Jahre lief es ja aber auch problemlos so), die Seerose die ich entnehmen muss, und dann möchte ich mich um den Bachlauf kümmern, das mit der Folie ist nicht schön und sicher auch nicht ideal. 



Tanny schrieb:


> je weniger Du fütterst sondern die Fische ihr Futter selbst suchen lässt,
> desto mehr wird sich der Fischbestand mengenmäßig den Gegebenheiten anpassen und desto weniger
> brauchst Du technische Hilfe, um den Teich im Gleichgewicht zu halten
> LG
> Kirstin



Der Herr im Fachhandel (ich weiß dass die mein Geld wollen) meinte aber, dass ich ruhig etwas füttern soll, da die Fische daran gewöhnt sich und gerade nach dem Winter um nun wieder in Gang zu kommen, wäre die Energie wichtig. 

Naja, da denke ich mir dann schon - es wäre ja mies ihnen gute (bessere) Bedingungen zu schaffen und sie dann verhungern zu lassen. Das will ich nicht... 

Sonst verhalte ich mich im Moment ruhig und schaue, es gibt im Garten ja noch genug zu tun  die Fische nutzen inzwischen die ganze Teichfläche - vorher haben sie sich dort gedrängt wo sie auf dem Bild oben auch zu sehen sind. Meine Sprudler sprudeln, meine Pflänzchen wachsen, die Fische schwimmen... alles scheint gut.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne das auch das man eine Pumpe mit "Säcken" wahrscheinlich Filterschwammmatten umhüllt. Dann werden durch die Pumpe immer noch die Feinstoffe abgepummt und die bleiben im Filter oben hängen. Anderes wie Kaulquappen, Libellenlarven und kleine Fische werden dann nicht durch die Pumpe geschreddert und im Filter abgelagert. Ein grobe Filtermatte ist rund um die Pumpe schon nicht schlecht.

Fachhandel ??? Da gibt es zumeist wenige gute und auch die wollen dir zumeist was verkaufen. 

Solarsprudler ist unnötig, wenn du nicht merkst das deine Fische alle an der Oberfläche stehen und Luftschnappen. Dann ist aber auch eher ein Teilwasserwechsel angesagt, wenn du so was bemerkst.

Kleine schwarze Fische sind zumeist kleine Goldfische, welche mit den Jahren aber rot werden.

Netz gegen Magniolienblätter macht Sinn.

NG die Teichmatten....gibt es bei E-bay billiger. Egal, passe auf das die dir den Teich nicht leer saugen.


----------



## jule (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Totto, 

Dank auch dir für deine Antwort. Du meinst also, dass die "Hülle" um die Pumpe Sinn macht? Ich habe bisher alles so gelassen wie es ist, ich keschere jeden Abend die (Blüten)Blätter ab, so kann im Moment kaum was absinken. Ich wollte mir das mal noch anschauen, so ganz ohne Versand packt man die ja nicht ein! Das mit den Larven und kleinen Fischen macht ja Sinn (zumal die Punpe in der "Fischautobahn" liegt - da rasen sie alle der Länge nach durch den Teich) Kaulquappen haben wir keine - nur einen männlichen Frosch (grün) und ein braunes Krötenmännchen. 

Wenn dem so ist und sie diesen Zweck erfüllt, würde ich sie nur erneuern wollen, was nehme ich da am sinnvollsten? Filtermatte ist ja sehr starr - zumindest die die ich von unserem Filter kenne (groß, quadratisch und fest) 

Die NG Matte habe ich bestellt, weil sie gute Bewertungen hat, wegen 5 oder 10 Euro mach ich nicht rum, da habe ich in den letzten Wochen schon viel zu viel Geld in den Teich gesteckt , es geht bei mir ja auch nur um 3 Meter der 60er Matte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2015)

jule schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist und sie diesen Zweck erfüllt, würde ich sie nur erneuern wollen, was nehme ich da am sinnvollsten? Filtermatte ist ja sehr starr


Erst schauen was es ist. Wenn es grobe Filtermatte ist brauchst du es normal nicht mal auswaschen. Dann würde ich die selbe wieder nehmen. Dann lasse die Alte.
Sonst wäre ich für eine grobe Filtermatte, 2 - 3m dick. Auch wieder so als Sack drum wickeln und festschnürren.


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

na dann möchte ich auch hier kurz was schreiben. Gestern habe ich mir mal ordentlich Zeit genommen um was zu tun 

Ihr hattet ja oben mehrfach auf das Thema der Randpflanzen hingewiesen... der __ Efeu ist ein Problem, das ist mir klar und ich hatte ihn ja auch schon deutlich zurück geschnitten... ABER... da war ich wohl noch zu zaghaft   

  

Der Teich hat wieder ein paar cm gewonnen und ich muss überlegen wie man das anders gestalten kann. Die dickeren Efeustränge sind gut daumendick 

Nun schaut es aktuell so aus - nicht so schön, aber es wird 

  



Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen die das hier lesen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jule!
Da warst Du ja fleissig! wie schaut es denn unter dem __ Efeu aus? Steht die Folie hochkant oder ist sie im Boden eingegraben? Ich denke, das solltest Du als nächstes angehen, Thema Kapillarsperre, sonst ist es in vier Wochen wieder zugewachsen und Du bist ständig nur am zurückschnibbeln... die sichtbare Folie kannst Du mit Ufermatten oder Pflanztaschen verstecken, vielleicht auch zur Abwechslung mal ne flache Steinplatte oder schöne Wurzel. Was sagen denn Deine Fischchen zu der ganzen Aufregung?
lg Ina


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina! 

Die Fischchen sind ganz aufgeregt um meine Hände rum geschwommen und haben ganz genau beäugt was ich tue, als ich fertig war, hörte das Gewusel schnell auf und sie sind zur Ruhe gekommen. 

Ich setze nachher gleich die kleinen Teilstücke der Seerose ein (siehe den Thread dazu) dann haben sie wieder was zum "unterstellen". Über Nacht habe ich eine Ecke mit einer Pflanzmatte abgedeckt, da sind sie nach kurzem Zögern auch direkt drunter (liegt auf dem Schutznetz) 

Die Fische fallen gerade täglich dem __ Reiher zum Opfer (die Hälfte der Großen fehlt) gestern habe ich einen mit "Kampfspuren" am Rücken, ein mal quer rüber, der war wohl schon im Schnabel, entdeckt. Ich denke der kommt durch, da er ganz hell ist sieht man es rosa schimmern und es fehlen ein paar Schuppen, er ist fit und schwimmt mit den anderen, kein auffälliges Verhalten. 

Zum Teichrand: Der Randabschluss sieht aus wie bei einem Teichbecken, sehr fest aufgestellt, zwei Zentimeter waagerecht und dann direkt wieder nach unten - aber da ins Erdreich. Ich komme auch an kaum einer dieser Stellen ran um zu gucken, allerdings steht das Wasser nie so hoch. Die Ränder fallen steil ab, Pflanzzonen oder so habe ich gar nicht.

Dann habe ich unter dem __ Efeu (auch einen der hellen Großen tot endeckt) da stell ich noch was zu ein, oder ich mache es direkt hier... 

So, das ist er - eine Verletzung konnte ich nicht sehen. Er lag auf dem Grund. Er hat ein Loch im Bauch und da kamen drei __ Schnecken raus - Frage also, wie erkenne ich an was er gestorben ist? Könnte das Loch vom Reiher sein? Wohl kaum... fressen die Schnecken in tote Tiere Löcher? 

  

So erledigt sich das Thema mit den vielen Fischen gerade von ganz alleine  Einen neuen Reiherschreck habe ich aber gestern geliefert bekommen, vielleicht mag er den ja nun nicht... 

Ich habe ganz viele __ Libellen"larven" und Larvenhäute im Wasser gefunden, bzw. dann im Kescher. Und __ fliegen tun auch welche. Aber kleine knall rote.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Das tut mir leid um die schönen Fischchen... lies doch noch mal im Reihersammelthema. Bei mir ist die Angelsehne seit 4 Jahren sehr erfolgreich. Die steil abfallenden Folienwände kannst Du super mit den Pflanztaschen verdecken. Die gab es letzte Woche bei N...O. vielleicht haben sie ja noch welche?
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Zieh dein Netz etwas weiter über den Teich, da ist dann auch erst mal kein Drankommen für den __ Reiher solange du am Teich noch was machst.
Später Angelschnürre. Gibt billige Stäbe unter Reiherschutz bei E-Bay.

Ich zeige mal ein Bild wie das im kahlen Zustand aussieht.


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Servus



jule schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz viele __ Libellen"larven" und Larvenhäute im Wasser gefunden, bzw. dann im Kescher. Und __ fliegen tun auch welche. Aber kleine knall rote.


Ich hoffe doch das die Lebenden den Weg aus dem Kescher wieder ins Wasser finden 

Ja, die kleinen Roten ... sind frühe Adonislibellen. Machen sich gut als Fotomotive ...

 

Deine bisher gesehenen Bilder sind sehr gut, wären Makros nichts für Dich ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jule (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

@Helmut - aber natürlich habe ich alles durchgeschaut und die Larven sofort alle zurück gesetzt  Falls mir doch eine entgangen ist, habe ich alles aus dem Kescher an den Teichrand gelegt!

@Totto - Danke für den Tip und das Foto dazu. Ich habe jetzt diese Kugel mit den Augen drauf in einem Koishop gekauft und seit dem war er nicht mehr da und es fehlen auch keine Fische mehr... aber am Rand muss ich noch einiges machen, darum wollte ich da noch nichts installieren. Ein zweites Netz habe ich auch schon gekauft, aber aktuell macht es einfach keinen Sinn, wenn ich täglich dran bin. Die Fische sind 90% unter dem Aktuellen.


----------



## jule (10. Mai 2015)

Nochmal zu meiner Frage - woran erkenne ich an was der Fisch gestorben ist? Wer macht Löcher in Fischbäuche?   Die kleinen Wasserschnecken?

Gestern ist eines der kleinen dunklen Fischchen in meine Kescher gelandet. Sind gar nicht so dunkel wie im Wasser 

Was sind das für welche? Hoffe das Handyfoto reicht...

  

Oben wurde geschrieben "kleine Goldfische" aber das passt nicht. Die kleinen Goldfische sind deutlich kleiner aber schon rot. Das muss was anderes sein (das ist ein kleines Exemplar von dieser "Sorte")

Dank euch allen für die Prima Infos, Tips und Anregungen

ihr seid prima


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2015)

Servus Jule

Die Farbe ist kein Indiz für einen nicht __ Goldfisch. Manche Goldfische färben sich erst mit Jahren zu Rot um.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Das in der Hand ist ein __ Goldfisch.

Einige brauche Jahre um sich um zu färben....wenn man dann glaubt der wird nicht mehr rot....dann verändert er sich. 
Glaube zum Teil liegt es auch in den Genen.

Will sagen, ich habe schon Goldfische in Farbe gesehen die waren nur mm groß. Bei meiner Verwandschaft hab ich mal den halben Nachmittag mit einem Teesieb zwischen den Pflanzen gesteckt und speziell solche Minnifische gefangen, im glauben es währen die ersten Koi. Dann mit den Jungfischen aus meinen Aquarien mit aufgezogen....tja, hatten dann keine Barteln, als man es erkennen konnte. 

Also keine Koi. Sind dann von meinem Mädels aufgezogen worden. Ein jetzt ganz weißer. Zwei Rote mit weißen Flossenspitzen Komet. Ein Roter. 

Bei den Eltern können Shubunki, Gelbe, Komet und Normale bei gewesen sein. Ich tippe das die Neuzüchtungen wie Shubunki, Gelbe, Komet auch auf frühe Farbe selektiert werden. Macht Sinn wenn man spezielle Richtungen züchtet.

Vier von den 6 schwimmen jetzt in meinem Teich. Derzeit habe ich noch die Hoffnung das es nur Männer sind. Brauche keinen Goldfischnachwuchs. Im letzten Jahr haben mindestens drei die jungen Koi getrieben.... Bei dem Einen weiß ich es nicht genau .....Problematisch ist natürlich das Sie jetzt meinen Kindern gehören. 

Sollte der eine ein Mädchen sein......ich weiß noch nicht was ich mache.


----------



## jule (13. Mai 2015)

Auch hier Dank für die Antworten! Und Totto, ich wünsche euch allen, dass das Fischlein das gewünschte Geschlecht hat...  *aber das gibt sonst sicher richtig Ärger*

Zum Teichrand kann ich inzwischen noch etwas schreiben - außer dem speziellen Bereich wo ich den Extra-Thread eröffnet habe

rot - Teichfolie, so hoch wie die Kante ist, kann das Wasser aber nicht steigen

blau - dicke Kiesel, da muss die Folie irgendwo drunter liegen

gelb - Bettonbottiche aus denen der __ Efeu wächst


----------

